

Does Google Make You Smarter or Dumber? - jraines
http://www.businessweek.com/debateroom/archives/2007/05/google_is_makin.html

======
jraines
I'd have to say I'm heavily Con in this debate (siding with Smarter), but I
certainly appreciate the point that the Pro side is making.

Led me to an interesting hypothetical: if you had to give up either all access
to books or efficient information retrieval from the World Wide Web, which
would it be?

------
tlrobinson
<http://www.killnine.com/comics/15.php>

